# Cautionary Tale: Criminals coat-tailing UPC service guys gaining entry to houses



## amtc (9 May 2012)

just to add a cautionary tale - I was getting a new UPC box recently and a guy was with the UPC man, I assumed he was with him (which I thought was overkill for one box!)

It was only when he gained access to the house that he said he was there to check out the household charge - the UPC guy (who had ID etc) told him to prove it, and he went and ran away. If I'd been on my own/elderly I would have fallen for it. Simply coincidence that they both turned up at the same time - or actually was it, do criminals do this as they reckon you will only ask for one id?


----------



## truthseeker (9 May 2012)

amtc said:


> If I'd been on my own/elderly I would have fallen for it.



Well you did fall for it - he was in your home!

I dont get this story, did the UPC guy not get a bit suspect on the doorstep when he rang the bell and someone else turned up who then walked into the house with him? Was it not obvious to the upc guy when you opened the door that you assumed they were together (ie, you didnt greet the other guy seperately?).

And, what would be the purpose of someone doing such a thing, if ran when challenged? Surely the point would be to gain entry alone? Why would he go so far as to come right in if the UPC guy was there?

Sorry - its not that I dont believe you - but the story as it is just doesnt make any sense to me?


----------



## ajapale (9 May 2012)

Ive split this from the household charge collection thread and will move it to a more appropriate forum when I get a chance

aj
mod


----------



## Padraigb (9 May 2012)

I can understand how the UPC guy was initially taken in: sometimes two legitimate callers might arrive at the same time. Kudos to him for copping on and challenging the chancer when the situation became clear to him.


----------

